# wtf?



## drm (Apr 29, 2008)

Found this the other day while installing high hats. 100a ser coming from meter main was spliced in the attic with 100a seu. Gotta love it. We just replaced the line with new ser.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I'll bet there's hundreds of thousands of installs just like that scattered all across the country.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

That is scary when you find that just sitting there waiting for a few cardboard boxes to be piled on top.

How were the wires spliced under the tape?


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

That's called a "junction ball".


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Bkessler said:


> That's called a "junction ball".


"Western Union Splice" :laughing:


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

drm said:


> Found this the other day while installing high hats. 100a ser coming from meter main was spliced in the attic with 100a seu. Gotta love it. We just replaced the line with new ser.
> View attachment 3680


 Post a pic of that splice with the tape off. Please. I would like to see what the splice was made with. Just Curious!!


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

oldtimer said:


> Post a pic of that splice with the tape off. Please. I would like to see what the splice was made with. Just Curious!!


 Trying to bring a job in under budget???:laughing::laughing:


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

a flying splice


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I can't say I never butt crimped #4 and pulled it through conduit for customers I took a disfavor in.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Shockdoc said:


> I can't say I never butt crimped #4 and pulled it through conduit for customers I took a disfavor in.


 Hack!!!!


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

william1978 said:


> Hack!!!!


Thats the kind of work Suffolk Hiway patrol cops get........


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Shockdoc said:


> Thats the kind of work Suffolk Hiway patrol cops get........


 :laughing::laughing: I take it you have had a run in with them in the past?


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

10 to 1 the splice was held together by twisting the wires and then electrical tape. I found one like that a few weeks ago.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

william1978 said:


> :laughing::laughing: I take it you have had a run in with them in the past?


Yep, I didn't squeeze too tight either......Every dog has his day.....that crimp is the least of his worries


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Shockdoc said:


> Yep, I didn't squeeze too tight either......Every dog has his day.....that crimp is the least of his worries


 :laughing::laughing:


----------

